# successers



## mike dizon (Jul 3, 2004)

Just because a persons father was a leader and inovater in martial arts, does that mean the children of the late master are successers?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> Just because a persons father was a leader and inovater in martial arts, does that mean the children of the late master are successers?



Here is Demetrio Presas' thread on the subject:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1982


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 4, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Here is Demetrio Presas' thread on the subject:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1982



That was a good thread.

*WARNING: I'm starting a ramble, and a possible politically charged statement may follow. It's simply my opinion, and not a slam on anybody. If somehow someone should take offense at the following post, please count to ten, have a coke and a smile, and invite me to engage in an off-line discussion. Thank you.*

IMHO, it seems right for the family of the late Professor to assume leadership over the art with the help of the senior Modern Arnis people worldwide. When the Profesor was convalescing in BC, a number of people made special trips to see him. At the time, it appeared that some had made the trip to take advantage of his medicated condition in an effort to elevate their own position in the Modern Arnis heirarchy; very dishonorable. When I found out that the Professor's family was stepping up to take the reigns, I was quite pleased. 

A Modern Arnis Symposium was held in Buffalo, NY in July 2003.  It was met with a number of mixed emotions and was spat upon by many Modern Arnis practioners both privately and publicly. Many "leaders" in MA were invited, some accepted the inviation and backed out at the last minute. Some said "Count us in," never showed and never offered anything further; while others made excuses why they couldn't come, or just didn't acknowledge their invitations at all.  Ultimately, the Symposium fell short of its goal; mainly due to factionalized rhetoric behind the scenes before. during and after the event. It was however, a good event regardless of the lack of support from the "big names".  The indepentents had a good time without them. 

I find myself digressing, and have I just lost my train of thought... 

I have a lot of respect for what the Professor's family is doing for their family art.  Unfortunately, not everybody does.  Everybody wants to be #1, so we have all of these sub-groups; all of which are dedicated to "preserving the art exactly as GM remy Presas taught it".  The Professor is dead. He taught a "live" and constantly evolving system, and if I may be so bold as to say... he never taught anything exactly the way he learned it. He absobed it, made it his own, and encouraged everyone to do the same.

I digress yet again...

In 2006, there will be an event in the PI dedicated to the late Professor. I plan to be there, unless I'm sent on another deployment. It will be interesting to see how many "leaders" commit to attending. I personally know of three that will be there without question. I hope that this event will do for Modern Arnis what the Symposium failed to do.  

I know I went way off track in what I had orginally wanted to say. I'll get back to it later. Where's my coffee cup?  _Yawn_

v/r

Tim Kashino


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, there was a small group of 7 that formed an org. to carry on the teachings of the Prof.  However, one seemed to get a little greedy because the spotlight wasn't shining on him only.  The 6 stayed together and continue to teach the Professors art.  

Anytime someone passes on, of course its going to get crazy.  Everybody is going to think that 'they' are the ones, and yes, many did take advantage of him in his weak condition at the time.  

IMO, the people who are teaching as the Prof. would have wanted, with the sole purpose of spreading the art...those are the true successors IMO.  Not the ones who are doing it for the sole purpose of benefitting themselves.

Mike


----------



## bart (Jul 4, 2004)

> In 2006, there will be an event in the PI dedicated to the late Professor



Do you know where and when? I go back about once every two years and that's right on my schedule. Thanks.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 4, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> IMO, the people who are teaching as the Prof. would have wanted, with the sole purpose of spreading the art...those are the true successors IMO.  Not the ones who are doing it for the sole purpose of benefitting themselves.
> 
> Mike



Well said, Mike.


----------



## sungkit (Jul 4, 2004)

As this issue concerns the family of Remy Presas,I usually do not post because of the relationship my teacher has long had with the Presas family. 

DoxNcer:
You made reference to several people visiting Professor REmy A. Presas while he was in canada convalescing amd maybe these trip were made inordr to take adavantage of his  medicated condition. Though you have not made mention of my teacher, Guro Roland Dantes I would like to say that Professor Remy A. Presas telephoned him in Australia and asked him to fly to see him asap. I am pointing this out because I am sure that there are some people who may take your comment and think that it was directed at my teacher. I hope you can understand this.


Bart:
I am spending time interviewing the Senior Masters of modern arnis in the Philippines and the plans for the gathering to pay respects to the memory and legacy of Professor Remy Presas are still being made. I am sure in the interview that I am doing with these gentlemen, more information wil come to light and be posted here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2004)

```
Just because a persons father was a leader and inovater in martial arts, does that mean the children of the late master are successers?
```

NO. But In some systems that is the way things are. Sometimes the child may not even have the knowledge of some of the senior members and may not have been practiceing as long as others, but to keep the system within the family is the tradition. The thought here is keep the family name and hopefuly the new head will learn and grow into the posistion. Sometimes this works , sometimes not. Sometimes it evoles into students (seniors) leaveing the system and starting out on their own, because of the new politics, or they just cant get along with the new Head.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 4, 2004)

I think Mike's original question was addressed by Demetrio Presas' thread.  The children have stated publically and privately that they children and heirs of GM Remy A. Presas and that he wanted them to teach and it is their desire to continue his legacy, which is their right.

There are at least six long and contentious threads theads on successorship questions and issues that can be retrieved from the MT archives.

In August, it will be three years since GM Presas has passed away.  I would think that he would be more concerned about continuing his legacy than concerning ourselves about what are the rights of his children.

This thread is now closed.


----------

